# 1 in 20 Canadian non-combat soldiers tests positive for drugs



## RackMaster (May 20, 2008)

I'm schocked it took this long to do this kind of blanket testing.  It's good that it's being done though.



> *1 in 20 Canadian non-combat soldiers tests positive for drugs*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Tuesday, May 20, 2008 |  7:03 AM ET  Comments47Recommend27*
> 
> ...


----------



## pardus (May 20, 2008)

I was only tested once during my service.
I can't get too excited about it unless it's a problem.

I went to one medical so hungover the Dr took one look at my urine sample and threw it out! lol


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 20, 2008)

We were always tested randomly.  I know a couple guys that popped positive and were booted from 3/75 right away.


----------



## RackMaster (May 20, 2008)

Depending on the Unit or Command you belong to, they do random drug testing all the time.  Especially in the Army or SOF world.  This is just the first time they did it across all 3 services at once.


----------



## 275ANGER! (May 20, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> We were always tested randomly.  I know a couple guys that popped positive and were booted from 3/75 right away.



Boon was a Cock watcher, HAHA!


----------



## Pete031 (May 29, 2008)

Brutal.... About time they started testing everyone else besides us in the combat units though.


----------

